# Puppy Fever (Warning Cuteness)



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I dont post much anymore but I do come on and look at pix. Please forgive me. But Hubby said we could add one more cause I lost my collie and the year mark is coming up and its been really hard seeing the colllie pups ads and hubby said I couldnt have a collie but could have a chi. So Im getting this little girl come Sat but Not sure what for a name tho. Any ideas??

She is a short hair merle.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awwww what a cutie!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Awwwwwwwww She's so beautiful!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

very pretty major jealous i loveeeeeeeee merles


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

MakNLFi said:


> Awwww what a cutie!


 thankie



svdreamer said:


> Awwwwwwwww She's so beautiful!


 thankie



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> very pretty major jealous i loveeeeeeeee merles


Thanks, I have 1 merle already but I swear he is a chiweenie. But she was to stunning to pass up.


----------



## NachoPup (Jan 16, 2011)

Sooo cute, congrats! What type of names do you like?


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

NachoPup said:


> Sooo cute, congrats! What type of names do you like?


Lol not very normal names. You can see in my siggy my dogs name are different. I have a dog named honda and kisses lol. I like unusual names.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

WOW! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the merle coloring! Totally awesome. So jealous you're getting another!!


----------



## NachoPup (Jan 16, 2011)

How about Marley!? That's unique, right? Ha, I'm not good at names..


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

How cute!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She looks like a little leopard, LOVE her! Cute as a button and congrats on the new addition, you will have to keep us updated with pictures from time to time


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

How about Pebbles?


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> She looks like a little leopard, LOVE her! Cute as a button and congrats on the new addition, you will have to keep us updated with pictures from time to time


of course  Just wish a name would come to me.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations on the soon to be new addition! She is very cute!
I'm so not good with unusual names, but Java came to mind or Java Chip? Maybe Giana or Gia?


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, what an adorable little girl.. Congratulations!
I like the name "Marble" since she has such a lovely marbled coat color..


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

chideb said:


> Aww, what an adorable little girl.. Congratulations!
> I like the name "Marble" since she has such a lovely marbled coat color..


Marble is a great name! I like that a lot.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Im thinking of maybe calling her Rayne. Maybe it will grow on me


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Here are names I was considering when I named Asia...

Arbor
Stella
Hazel
Sylvia
Hayden
Asha
Hoku
Hoshi
India
Madeline
Zuri
Ivy


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Shes adorable! Id love a merle some day.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

I love merles, she is gorgeous. Grats on getting her!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I just saw the pic on FB omg to cute!!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

She is beautiful  i think she looks like a Tara! i dont no why, 1st name that came 2 me! congratulations im very jealous! x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I quite like Tara to!

Shes lovely, congrats


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Congratulations i love love love the merles, i had a chocolate merle reserved but they lost him at 5 days old.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I think Rayne is a beautiful name for her!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww..................She is so precious and cute! Congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Gorgeous Pup! I love the coloring. Congratz!


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

aww wow look at her colours! I'm so jelous !!


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

she is soo cute! i LOVE merles


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone I think I have decided on the name Jaylin for her


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG I sooooo want a merle! But they are sooo expensive over here 
You are sooo lucky she is beautiful! <3


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Pinkchi said:


> OMG I sooooo want a merle! But they are sooo expensive over here
> You are sooo lucky she is beautiful! <3


Thankie so much, merles arent to bad priced over her. but she is still a pretty penny.:hello1:


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jan 8, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> Here are names I was considering when I named Asia...
> 
> Arbor
> Stella
> ...


I really like your dog's name Asia... I had a mix breed puppy that I rescued when I was 12 and my mom named him Russia. So, Asia reminds me of my dog.  (I know, silly)


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jan 8, 2011)

Congratulations on the new addition! I wish I could have a new chi, but I believe my hubby is going to let me get a doberman puppy soon. I have been wanting one for so long.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

What about:

Harlow
Sylvie
Silver
Cuddles
Cutie
Mazda
Lexus (lexi for short)
Lula
Phoebe
Pebbles
Islay (pronounced eye-la)
Sheba
Ella
Tequila

Or maybe something with merle in it

Merla
Merlie
Merlina

And by the way you are totally not helping my broody puppyness stage  lol I may have to come steal her!!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

wow she is perfect  

_*Can I please request some new photos of Kirby *_


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

wow she is sooo cute, i really want a merle,


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Pinkchi said:


> And by the way you are totally not helping my broody puppyness stage  lol I may have to come steal her!!


I know how you feel, I have had terrible puppy fever. Hopefully getting her it will subside lol. I feel like eight is my breaking point.



Cream Chi's said:


> wow she is perfect
> 
> _*Can I please request some new photos of Kirby *_


Thankie! You sure can, I will snap sum off now and post sum off my old guy. Sadly my Kirby is losing all his front teeth but his canines. 


lorri said:


> wow she is sooo cute, i really want a merle,


Thankie, I so adore the merle coloring and hers is just so stunning.


----------

